# Toothpaste, you will be missed



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

Our family lost our first rat on Monday. It came suddenly and as an unexpected shock. A few weeks ago I shared what wewere going through with one of our boys, Po, who had been suffering with labored breathing due to fluid around his lungs, the initial thread is here (http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?77730-Could-someone-please-suggest-a-diagnosis),but he actually recovered! That threadis here (http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?91306-Po-update-great-news!!). We were so thrilled with our “miracle boy” and my kids were planning on having a party for him.
On Sunday, Toothpaste was his normal self, but that evening he was extremely lethargic and unwilling/unable to eat. Not good. This continued the next day. We often put the rats on a sheet on the couch and we had him there all day. I kept trying to get something, anything into him, but no luck at all except for a little bit of Ensure early in the day. All day he had diarrhea and continued to be lethargic. My daughter had a soccer game that evening and by the time we arrived home around 9:15, he had passed away. He was curled up in a corner of the couch and looked very peaceful. He was only 18 months old. Looking back over the last couple of weeks there was a slight slowing down in his energy level – he would often get close to us and we thought it was because he wanted a massage which he seemed to enjoy a lot.
He was our crazy, adventurous one who was always trying to escape so he could wander the house and wasn’t afraid of anything.
The most difficult part is that he was my son’s rat and first loss he’s experienced. I am so proud of him though, he gets very sad at times, but seems to be handling itOK. For all of us it’s the little things that are so difficult. What’s so cute is that whenever the kids – who are six and eight – start to think of or talk about Toothpaste, they say, “hey, guess what? I just got a message from Toothpaste in God . . .” and they’ll talk about something wonderful that Toothpaste is doing at that moment – usually it has something to involving food! J
Sorry so long, but it’s nice to share!


----------



## ShameOnSnakeFood (Jul 25, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss  losing such a close pet is hard, I've been through it before. He's probably in a better place now, and I know he misses you too.


----------



## XratmommyX (Aug 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear for your loss. :[ Toothpaste sounded like a wonderful little fuzz. I'm sure he's in a peaceful place. I'm happy to hear you and your little ones are taking the loss in stride.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry you lost Toothpaste, and I'm sorry for your son's loss as well.


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the kind words! The kids continue to handle it well, especially now that a little time has passed. We are planning an overnight trip this week and they are a bit nervous to leave our other two boys. Hopefully there won't be anymore unwelcome surprises.


----------

